# Medical Aid Bag



## Tatum (Jan 5, 2009)

What kinda stuff do you put in your medical bags for you to carry when you're not with the ambulance or rescue squad vehicle?


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 5, 2009)

bandaids and a cell phone


----------



## firecoins (Jan 5, 2009)

a box of gloves.  Never used more than that.  

A small first aid kit for bleeding/cpr.  

I carry my stethescope in my car for work so I have it.  I have a fluerescent rain jacket from work in my car which i would wear on the side of a road. 

Not really carrying a whole lot.


----------



## Medic2891 (Jan 6, 2009)

Nothing.  I don't carry one.


----------



## medic2021 (Mar 11, 2021)

personal jump bag with BVMs C collars OPAs NPAs 
tourniquets and supplies to take vitals  (BP cuff, stethescope) ETC
along with all basic supplies


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 11, 2021)

Closed for useless bump


----------

